

How to Land an Internship at a Top Tier Software Company - andrewmunn
http://www.andrewmunn.com/2011/01/how-to-land-an-internship-at-a-top-tier-software-company/

======
iam
Spot on. Excellent advice for those who think they have what it takes, but
aren't sure how to best express it. I think this advice applies to a full-time
job as well (at least for the first few years).

And remember, once you have at least one internship under your belt the rest
will be as easy as cutting a knife through butter.

------
jarek
Hello UW! I would like to nitpickingly note that I've interviewed with Sybase
twice, in late 2005 and again in early 2009, and was asked no soft questions.

